# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  ArtiMinds RPS (Robot Programming Suite), ArtiMinds Robotics GmbH, robotic software, Karlsruhe, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - ArtiMinds Robotics GmbH

Home page - artiminds.com/artiminds-rps

----------


## Airicist

ArtiMinds RPS

Sep 22, 2016




> Experience the ArtiMinds Robot Programming Suite! The software represents a new generation of automation, providing flexibility, universality, robustness and portability, thus combining the best of both human labor and classical automation.

----------

